# WHAT BRAND OF STEEL TARGET TO BUY ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Guys.. i am getting tired of shooting paper target and want to buy a steel re-setting target. maybe one that looks like a deer or a coyote. one that will take shots up to a 308. any recomendation on what kind and brand. i know ther not cheap. thanks. marty


----------



## utahhunter123 (Feb 19, 2007)

Your .308 will punch holes and destroy any target that I know of
I use a piece of trash (sch. 120) pipe that is 4" diameter and about 10" long. It has a loop of chain welded to it at one end on both sides that I have hanging from a tree. I have two one at 306 yards the other at 425 yards. I plan to make some shorter gongs soon. I can see when I hit them and also hear them. It works for me
Ps my .270 will go through one side and be stopped by the second side. My 22-250 makes quite a divot in the first side and stops.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

you need to be using 550 brinnell steel. 
try www.actiontarget.com

they have plenty that will withstand a .308


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Design one yourself and the plans to a welding shop. I got carried away a couple of years ago and made one so heavy my 300 Winchester mag will not move it at 100 yards. I need to build something lighter. I plan on making two or three this summer in minute of angle for 600 and 800 yards. At that range they don't need to be that rugged.

I take a four foot section of 5/8 inch iron rod. Bend 18 inches down on each side leaving 12 inches in the center. Take a 6 inch piece and weld a 3/4 inch nut to it and slide it onto the center of the four foot piece before making the bend that forms the leg. Then weld a washer on each side to keep it centered. Pick out a good piece of sheet iron and weld to the pendulum arm. That's all it takes. A hit will spin the target. It's cheaper than a reset type.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.lvsteeltargets.com/main.htm

This guy makes good targets. You will want to be farther than 200yds. I have also made one from semi leaf spring and it will stand up to 308 at 25yds with out any problems.

When taking the SAT, write "Chuck Norris" for every answer. You will score over 8000.


----------

